# How can I tone underarm and upper thigh areas?



## In the Kitchen (Sep 20, 2005)

Since I am the only one who really notices this, I am going to jump out here and ask!  I have been doing all kinds of exercises, but none of them ever seem to tone the underarms or upper thighs.  I don't have personal trainer who would pinpoint these areas.  I do notice when I see people on tv their upper arms are the same as mine.  When I wear short sleeves I notice that that part is not firm as it once was.  Is this something to do with age you think?  Oprah has the same problem and yet I know she has the best trainor around.  Does anyone know of some exercise that would help with these areas?  And have you had what you would feel success?  Also does the weight you have around the middle from having children ever go away or is this were surgeons come in?


----------



## jkath (Sep 20, 2005)

yes, the babay weight goes away! You just need to do proper crunches on your abs.

As for the upper arms, here's something you can do at home in front of the TV:
Buy 4 hand weights (Target has some), 2 that are 5 pounds, 2 that are 10 pounds.
Don't use the 10s till you're used to the 5s!
1.  Stand, with a weight in each hand. Keeping your upper arms parallel to the floor, and your lower arms perpendicular to the floor (so your arms are at a 90 degree angle), start by going from this position to extending your arms completely over your head and touching together. This will form a triangle, if you are doing it correctly. Try it in front of a mirror to get the hang of it. Do this 20 times.
2. Stand, with a weight in each hand. With elbows straight, lift your arms till they're parallel to the ground (you'll look like an airplane). Hold this position for 3 seconds, and then slowlly return to parallel to your body. Do this 20 times.
3. Stand, with a weight in each hand, and extend your arms, like an airplane. From this position, bend your elbows, so that the weights touch high,  in front of your chest. Do this 20 times.

Repeat these exercises 3 times. Remember to breathe in through your nose, out through your mouth!
I'll try to explain more later on, but this is a good start!

Good luck!


----------



## amcardon (Sep 20, 2005)

Please don't ever go to a surgeon for cosmetic purposes, the less you're under the knife the better! I have a cousin who is a very successful cosmetic surgeon and he thinks it's ridiculous himself! Anyway, have you tried doing tricep excersizes? Take a dumbell (even 5lbs is fine) and (follow along here) bend over at the waist to form a 90 degree angle between your torso and legs. Place one hand on something to support you.  With the other arm have your upper arm parallel to the ground (sortof behind you) and bring your lower arm back until your arm is fully extended. GO SLOW! The slower you do excersizes the more benefit you get from them IMHO. I've worked with quite a few people who wanted to get rid of the "underarm swing" and this was very successful. I have also worked with others where this did nothing for them except strengthen their triceps. Anyway, worth a shot. For upper thighs, have you tried doing any adductor/abductor excersizes? I would recommend going to a gym and using their machines for these excersizes, they seem to be the most effective. If you have a physio-ball (yoga ball) you can also squeeze the ball between your knees, again going slowly especially on the relaxation portion of the excersize. That will work the muscles between your legs (the adductors) and to work those on the outside of your legs sit in a chair about a foot from the wall (so you are parallel with the wall, not perpendicular) and put the physioball between you and the wall and press out with your knee compressing the ball between your knee and the wall. These are some of the more simple things I thought of, I'm sure there are many more people with different opinions and maybe something that will work better for you! Everybody is different! 

Last thing, if you are working out or trying to lose weight the absolute best thing I have ever come across is .................. drink more water! Seriously, drink between 1-1.5 gallons of water per day or more! This will boost your metabolism, boost digestion (better conversion of foods in your intestines) increase energy and a slough of other benefits.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 20, 2005)

here are some more exercises targeted for triceps (side, back part of the upper arm just below shoulder)... 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exerprint.php?Real=%3C%3D+7&Name=&MainMuscle=Triceps&Isolation=&Equip=&order=Name

In addition to the advices of jkath, try to vary the speed of the motion in each sets, (i.e. super slow, 4 counts each up and down, 2 counts each, or 1 up 3 down etc...) make sure to always control your motion, never use the momentum and swing the weights around.
Also if flabs are issue, you need to incorporate some aerobic activity to control your body fat percentage.  There are some fun group exercises (also you can do alone with a video... space in your home permitting), biking, jogging, swimming... unfortunately there is no such thing as "spot reducing", and you have to train your entire body not just one part.  It will take sometime, but don't get frustrated if you don't see the change over night.  Make the exercise enjoyable (put on your favourite, motivating tunes on the back ground, bring in a friend...), the more fun the training is, the more likely you will stick with it, and that is the absolute key!!  Good luck 2 ya!!


----------



## htc (Sep 20, 2005)

Don't forget to do your cardio in addition to the weight/strength training that others recommended.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 20, 2005)

*Wow*

Geez, this is giving me something to experiment with.  Didn't think I would get any response as exercise is something people don't care to really think about.  They are different than just regular push ups that I thought was cure all.  I will give them a try and see if I am not past help.  There are times when I want to scotch tape the excess to make it seem less but the tape wouldn't hold.  I thank you all for the time and happy you all know what to do.  I knew someone out there has success.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 20, 2005)

Here's a site I've found very helpful

http://www.akard.com/


----------



## jkath (Sep 20, 2005)

In total agreement with the cardio!
You ought to balance your training, so you have cardio one day, arms the next, legs the next, and back to cardio.
PS: something to do regularly: every single time you go to the market, the mall, movies, etc...park as far away as you can. This will force you to walk much more than usual. Sometimes I'll park in the back corner of the lot, and take the long way around. Put a pedometer on the waist of your pants and see how much you walk. (Make sure to set it accurately before you start) And, each day, try to increase your mileage.

And, most importantly, keep us up on your progress. Having a bunch of people to cheer you on is really motivational!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 20, 2005)

*Sizz 'n  jkath*

I feel so grateful that you both take the time to respond to my dilemma.  Yet at the same time I feel I am worth it.  We all want to maintain our health and that is our goal here. To eat right and most of all exercise the best way we can.  I appreciate your thoughts and time and want you to know I am not taking this attention for granted.  Only a way to help each other go from one day to the next.

Sizz, you are in my thoughts and prayers always.  Be STRONG and know that 'this too shall pass'  jkath, I always look to your posts for helpful and well meaning exercise workouts.  Thankful you so conscious of maintaining discipline of workouts which I know isn't easy.  

It is truly gift to have friends who want to help.  Thank you all so much.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Sep 20, 2005)

My concern is that depending on you current level of strength the 5s may be too much to start.  Be sure your form is correct to reduce the chance of injury.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Sep 21, 2005)

Try pushups.  Lots of them.  Do flat pushups, Hindu pushups, dive-bombers, hands-together, fingertip pushups, etc etc.  This will work absolute miracles on your triceps, biceps, shoulders, back, neck, even your abs.

Trust me on this one!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 21, 2005)

I started out with 2# weights and worked up to 4#.  I'll eventually transition to 5# but won't go any higher than that.  And Kitch..........you know I'm in your corner just as I know you are in mine.  I really do feel better after I exercise.....especially after I go for a power walk. With the change of season coming there's going to be some beautiful scenery........thats a definite mood booster in itself. Stay strong!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 21, 2005)

put arm up and slip on a sleeved shirt or blouse and that will take care of the flabby upper arm showing. Guess thats what most women do. Never see Oprah in short sleeves.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 21, 2005)

*Thanks for ideas*

I will have to study this thread which I started and do appreciate all of you for all your responses. Does the heart good to have people comment about personal problem one has.  Speaking of hereditary my mother had same trouble but wasn't concerned with so many kids to think about.  Anyway, the people at that time didn't talk about flab, you think?  I just started noticing when someone pointed it out about someone on tv.  I then realized I had the same thing  .Don't know when it happened!  I really think exercise does play part in body as well as health.  I am not taking the depression pills as the doctor suggested and I feel good about getting to walk, as you suggest.  I feel like I receive internal shower when I sweat a lot.  Purify the toxins in the body.  

Thanks all and you too Sizz, we got to stay strong!  Amen? Keep on keepin' on, we'll make it.  

It really surprised me to see how many of you comment.  I felt so embarrassed to bring it up.  Now I don't feel so bad anymore.  Made a difference.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 22, 2005)

*thumpershere2*



			
				thumpershere2 said:
			
		

> put arm up and slip on a sleeved shirt or blouse and that will take care of the flabby upper arm showing. Guess thats what most women do. Never see Oprah in short sleeves.



After studying all the information, this one truly appeals the most to me!  I have seen Oprah when she ran her marathon without any help, makeup or fitted clothes and she did look like there was some flab but not bunch.  She sure looks different when she goes on tv without makeup.  Guess we all need help.  

I was doing pushups Rob, maybe got to do them twice as much.  You have any flab?  

jkath, I am going to get the weights. You think Target has them?  You are always helping with letting us know where to go.  Thanks.  Sizz, are you using the weights for walking or exercise the arms? 

I see some people walking with what look like ski poles.  Why are they using them?  Is that better than weights?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 22, 2005)

I haven't seen Oprah directly for some years but is she STILL going on with those "she's THIN!!--oh no now she's FAT!!" cycles?? If she does please don't use her as any kind of measure for your training/weight control, such a yo-yo swing is one thing you NEED TO AVOID. You need to find a routine which you can comfortably follow continuously as well as being effective.

I recommend against using additional weights on any kind of aerobic activity. When you exercise with weights, you need to pay full attention to control your motion and not to use any momentum, and it is difficult to do so while you are jogging or doing some aerobic classes (unless it is a specially designed lesson like body pump or total tone system)... also too many repititions and with the same movement can only exhaust your musle groups, and it can sometimes cause an injury. Do weight training and aerobics separately, it is much more effective.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey......I just use the weights for my arm exercises now.  When I started out walking after that 1st week I started walking with 2# hand weights but I found I was focusing on how my arms were swinging in conjunction with my leg strides and it got very annoying and I felt it was taking away from my concentration so I gave it up.

I found my weights at Kmart.  I also found a pair at a thrift store. I'm sure Target and WalMart carry them also.  

Good Luck...........I'll think of you while I'm walking!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 22, 2005)

ITK, jkath's exercises will do wonders.  You can even do them without buying weights at first - just use a couple of unopened soup cans and work your way up to some bigger cans of pureed tomatoes!


----------



## Claire (Sep 24, 2005)

Weight work (in addition to aerobic activity) is definitely the answer.  Since everyone describes it differently, I'll tell my favorites even if I'm repeating.

Take one weight in both of your hands, and lift it over your head.  Keep your elbows as close to your ears as possible.  Slowly lower the weight behind your head, then lift it back up.  Repeat.

Put one foot ahead of you and lean over.  If you have a weak back, support yourself by putting your palm on your forward knee.  Have a weight in the other hand, and keep that elbow close to your body.  Lift the weight behind you.  There are many variations -- stiff arm, raising and lowering the weight behind you slowly.  Or raise the weight as far behind you as you can, then pulse it a little, or just hold it there for awhile.  Or combine the back movement with a forward one and turn it into a biceps curl as well.

You can start with as little as a couple of pounds and work up, but don't push it.  And DO NOT go fast.  With the exception of pulses (very small movements) you should always do weight work slowly.  The downward movement should never be "dropping" the weight, but be equally as stressful as lifting the weight.  

Oh, another good one, without weights, was a favorite when I was on the road.  If you have a table (I used picnic tables when we were traveling) that is sturdy enough, back up to it, and lean your weight on your palms.  Do backwards push-ups off of the table.  

Sometimes it is worth it to put up with the sales pitch to take up your local gym on their free weeks.  It is a p-in-the-a to listen to them, but quite often you'll get some good instruction.  Just make sure you tell them you want to learn about "free weights" (which is what you probably have at home) and aren't interested in the machines, so you get what you need to work out at home!  

I was the first woman I knew of to learn to use weights because using military gyms, the guys always thought I'd be good at it.  I'm not in the best shape, but I don't have flabby underarms or inner thighs, in spite of being overweight.  

Pilates is a great program for this as well.

Good luck.  You'll never regret keeping your body in motion.


----------



## Claire (Sep 24, 2005)

p.s.  I pretty much agree against using weights with aerobics, especially leg weights.  I have used hand weights when walking, but really feel the benefits are better if you use one, then the other.  It is so easy to injure yourself using weights with aerobic activity.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Sep 25, 2005)

Claire said:
			
		

> p.s. I pretty much agree against using weights with aerobics, especially leg weights. I have used hand weights when walking, but really feel the benefits are better if you use one, then the other. It is so easy to injure yourself using weights with aerobic activity.


 
I agree with Claire.


----------



## kyles (Oct 7, 2005)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Here's a site I've found very helpful
> 
> http://www.akard.com/



Ooooh he's cute!!!

I've started doing weights this year, I have someone else's shoulders and arms now, my old flabby things have gone, if only my lower body responded as well to training, ah well.

All those exercises suggested will help. I love the tricep dips (you can do them on the arm of a sturdy chair, best if you get soemone to sit in it for stability!!!) and I love lunges for legs and bum, and squats. If you can invest in a fitball as someone else has suggested, there are so many things you can do on it to help your tummy and back. I love the fitball. I use mine at the gym, and don't care how fat or silly I look!!!

The biggest tips for weights I can give you is "smile", look confident and you will start to feel confident. breathe, enjoy the feeling of your body working, and don't feel intimidated and don't rush. Change is a s.l.o.w. process, and you just have to work with your body til you get where you want to be. Nothing good ever came easy.


----------



## Claire (Oct 8, 2005)

I have a 70 year old friend who joined me at my exercise class, telling me it was the first time she worked out.  Now that's brave!  We started her with 2 and 3 pound weights.  I really wish more women would learn that weights are our freinds.  

Remember that some outdoor activity, even when the weather isn't nice and sunny, is a great help if you're prone to depression.  There are times when  you don't have much choice but to use an indoor machine.  But try to get outside for some activity several times a week if your health alows.  Even if you don't feel like you're receiving sunshine, you are, and it is a real depression-fighter.  For us women going "through the change" that outside time can help keep you keep you away the anti-depressents and sleeping pills.  It isn't a total panacea, but it does help.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 9, 2005)

*Outside*

I can't remember if I said that I exercised in the cemetery and that they said I should not come if it wasn't for the right reason.  Well, I asked the owner and he said he finds no fault with me since I have my family and my own  plot up there.  So now the guy who has the equipment that digs the graves drives behind me and at times has forced me to use the ground instead of the road.  He has come so close to me trying to impress upon me he doesn't like me being there.  He doesn't like his job and having me around must annoy him more.  I mainly go there because of the high hills and most importantly no traffic except for his grave digger.  He used to take his car and scare me  now he uses this thing.  If I mention it to the owner, he may do something worse.  I do not know why I attract all the troublemakers.  Can't people just leave each other alone?  Getting outside is great if there weren't mean people.  My friends all go to clubs which I find nothing wrong with if you like that.  What would you do?


----------



## Claire (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh, ITC, you gave me a good laugh.  When I was on the road for a few years, a couple of times I used cemetaries as a nice parks to walk through.  When I was young, for many years, Arlington Cemetary was a regular spot for walks.  Where I now live, there's an old cemetary that is a favorite spot for people to walk their dogs.  No one has ever disapproved of it, and I always think of myself has having friendly spirits to keep me company.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 12, 2005)

*Claire*



			
				In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> I can't remember if I said that I exercised in the cemetery and that they said I should not come if it wasn't for the right reason.  Well, I asked the owner and he said he finds no fault with me since I have my family and my own  plot up there.  So now the guy who has the equipment that digs the graves drives behind me and at times has forced me to use the ground instead of the road.  He has come so close to me trying to impress upon me he doesn't like me being there.  He doesn't like his job and having me around must annoy him more.  I mainly go there because of the high hills and most importantly no traffic except for his grave digger.  He used to take his car and scare me  now he uses this thing.  If I mention it to the owner, he may do something worse.  I do not know why I attract all the troublemakers.  Can't people just leave each other alone?  Getting outside is great if there weren't mean people.  My friends all go to clubs which I find nothing wrong with if you like that.  What would you do?



Claire, I really fail to see the humor in the senario.  The guy in the cemetery tried to run me over with a dump truck today.  i called the police they said after I tell the owner about it and if he doesn't do anything then they will have to handle it.  If someone is trying to do bodily harm they are not obeying the law.  Working in the cemetery and trying to harrass someone are not the same thing.  i am really fearful and know that he does not have the right to try to keep me out of there.  The owner comes in on the weekends from Chicago and I will speak to him the next time he is there, if I see him.  As I said before, why can't people just  leave each other alone?


----------



## Von Glassoff (Oct 12, 2005)

To: In the kitchen.
You said you were going to try these exercises to see if they help.  You will have to be patient.  A lot of people give up after weeks or months of exercising because they don't see the results they want soon enough and think it's not working.  I know from experience.  Don't give up.  You will eventually see results.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 12, 2005)

*Von Glassoff*

Thanks for your encouragement.  It doesn't seem like it is making big difference.  Only notice that the muscles seem sore so I guess they are trying to change the way I hope they will.  I drove by Club Fitness last night and no place to park on the lot.  I wanted to wash clothes at laundromat there.  Looked like t here was ballgame going on.  Do you really think t hey work over long haul?  don't you have  to continue to go the rest  of your life? I really wonder if they will be going next year.  I remember my brothers going to work out when I was young.  They worked out in the back yard too.  More interested in gymnastics though.  Where do you exercise?


----------



## Von Glassoff (Oct 12, 2005)

I exercise at home.  A few years ago I was a member of a gym and went consistantly for 2 years.  I was in good shape before I started going and in great shape while going.  After 2 yrs. I quit.  For a lot of reasons.  It wasn't because I didn't like to exercise.  I could work a whole day and go to the gym and feel like I could work another day that evening.  But when I quit my body for some reason got worse looking than it ever did.  Maybe I should have quit gradually.  Anyhow a couple of years ago I started exercising on a regular basis to help strenghthen my back.  I got up every morning and started doing stretches and then strenghtening.  I started adding movements for all of my body and then I added aerobic exercise.  When I get through with that, I get on the treadmill or go out for a walk.  I started losing weight and inches.  People started asking me what was I doing to lose weight.  I told them about exercising and also I quit eating past 7pm.  My back is so much better.  I had to buy smaller clothes.  I love to exercise with music.  I play music I have stored on my computer and I have some great speakers with a subwoofer.  I have always loved 80's music and my favorite song to exercise with is by Loverboy called Working for the Week-end.  Do you remember that group?  I really get my arms and legs moving and I have better shaped arms and legs & I do not mind letting them show.  I found that exercising with music helps alot.  I don't always feel like exercising but I just make myself.  There are a lot of things in life we don't feel like doing but we do them.  Like paying my electric bill.  I don't feel like doing that but I do anyhow.  Faithfulness.  That is the key.  It takes a long time to see the difference but it is worth the results.  The exercises that were recommended on this thread are very good.  Be careful not to over do it and get too sore because then you want to quit.  When I get sore I just stretch that muscle.  It helps it feel better.  Drink lots of water.  That helps too.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 13, 2005)

*Great!*

All these comments are so positive.  Sure uplifting.  Von Glassoff you have your life in order don't you?  Your words sure encouraged me and I thank you for sharing and taking time to describe.  I don't recall the music you workout with.  I am sure going to copy your message and try to find it.  Must be really good.  I have CD by Tina Turner that I listen to.  Whenever I hear it I think I should be up moving around.  You never mentioned if you have weights or not?  Since going to the gym everyday I am sure you remember most of the moves to do them at home. What kind of exercise you do for your legs, the inner thighs? My friend said can't do anything about it.  An age thing.  Happy you took interest in this topic.  I am grateful to all who comment.  I just can't believe how many people run to the gym when you can do the same at home.  To get results, should make you more pleased.  I am happy for you.  I have to hang your comments on my wall.  They will help when i don't feel like moving!  Have good day.


----------



## Von Glassoff (Oct 13, 2005)

In the kitchen:

I just got back from a walk to find your message.  For my inner thighs I stand with my feet about 2 to 3 feet apart and stretch as far as I can side to side.  After I get the muscles used to it I go faster.  Find music with a beat you can keep up with.  I started out doing 30 reps.  Then 60 reps.  Now I do this to some songs I have that are 4 mins. long.  I also noticed when doing squats (with no weights) that it also stretches that part of your leg along with that inner part of your knees that can look like you have a big goose egg there.  Don't extend your knee past your foot when doing these.  I also stand on a step and hang by my toes and let my heels drop as far as I can to get a good stretch on the back of the calf and legs.


----------



## licia (Oct 13, 2005)

We've just found that our new insurance will pay for a health or fitness club for my dh and me.  I want to choose exactly the right one - with staff that can help us to do what we need to do properly. I don't think that is going to be easy to find.  I would like a wide range of choices, water activities, etc.  I hope it will help to get us off some of our medications.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 13, 2005)

*Exercise*

I am thankful I have friends here who know what I am trying to achieve.  i just want to maintain my health and keep excess weight off.  But NO!  Since the dog has to have diabetes shot at the same time everyday I can't leave the house until after 8 to go for walk.  I have been walking in cemetery like I said and it is not funny when someone with dirt mover aims the stupid thing right where you are walking.  He doesn't like his job and so he doesn't want me doing what I want so he plays games with the machine.  He thinks he is capable of doing more even t hough he acts so immature.  Today, I had enough and I called the administration office and told them about it.  If they don't do anything I'll have to call the police or the owner.  If my grave and my family were not up there they may have some reason for saying not to go there.  Everyone who has people there say they don't know why anyhone should say something.  I am in such a nervous state when I get home from there.  Surprises  me how it affects my day.  

Von Glassoff.  I am happy you get to walk in peace.  I am doing the exercises you suggest as well.  Since most of you have gone to fitness centers I don't have to call t hem for help.  I have ordered the CD you play and hope I can keep up with it.  I have never heard of them but I bet the kids have.  When were they popular?  I listen to Tina turner as her music is both slow and fast.  It does help.  Everytime I play it I think I should be exercising.   Thanks for advice and won't lose this thread I hope.


----------



## Claire (Oct 15, 2005)

It isn't easy.  When we were on the road I made music tapes to walk to, to overcome the boredom that sets in whith almost any exercise program.  My tapes had (have) everything on them:  Classic, C&W, old rock-n-roll, some odds and ends -- everything from Creedence Clearwater Revival through Wagner (hey, love the Flight of the Valkyres for walking!!) through Doly Parton.  It has to have a certain rhythm and an upbeat feeling.  Slow and quiet is for when you get through with your walk and are sitting around with a cup of coffee or (in my case) LARGE ice water.  

Classes are great because you form freindships where people put you to shame if you don't show up.  "Claire, where were you Monday ... we were going to send out the medics!" (a party the night before left me lethargic).  

Most men know this without needing to be told:  One of the best things women can do for themselves is learn a little weight lifting.  So many women my age and older are still afraid of weights.  It is good for your bones, good for your muscles.  Nothing gets rid of those underarm bags better than a good weight program.  I learned to do it early because I was a sole woman in military gyms and fitness centers.  It is the single thing you can do in a new fitness routine that, if you've never done it before, will show you something in the mirror (so many women get discouraged because they aren't seeing results).  I don't mean the heavy-duty stuff, I mean buy a set that has a 3 and a 5 lb weight.  Eventually you'll want more!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 15, 2005)

*Walk*

Where do walk?  We have no sidewalks so we have to walk on side of road.  That is why I walked in cemetery.  Now that is stopped so I am wondering do I walk back on the street?  Tried to walk at high school but got to boring.  Some people smoke while they walk at the high school track.  That one I really never understood.  I noramally like to walk by myself as when I start with someone they poop out on me and then I feel lost.  Doing things alone seems to bring best results.


----------



## Claire (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm saddened that we have built walking out of our communities.  I often feel that I'm a lone voice when it comes to this subject.  I did purposefully look for a community to live in where I could walk, and often people think I'm sort of the village eccentric because we (hubby agrees) walk anywhere it is practical to.  ITK, I didn't mean to make light of your situation.  I really have walked many cemetaries and never ran into anyone, including greiving families, who thought I was intrusive or didn't belong there.  It is sad that you have run into that problem.  I wish everyone who thinks of fitness as something you have to belong to a gym, or have a workout "routine" to do, would start to look in their own front yards and imagine taking a walk.  If everyone would think about it when they get in the car to go to get a bite to eat.  Perhaps most especially if they get in their car to join friends for a drink.  We need communities that allow us to walk to our basic neccesities.  They're fading fast.


----------



## licia (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't think I posted this before, but I started walking in my neighborhood in the mid 70's when it was still really country. At first I would ride a mile with my dh in the am and walk back home before I went to work.  When the schedules changed and this wasn't possible, I started walking in the afternoon.  One day as I was walking, a sherriff's deputy pulled up next to me and stopped. I couldn't imagine why he had stopped and said to him "Don't tell me I was speeding".  He laughed and said he was just patrolling the neighborhood and to enjoy my walk.  Dh couldn't decide whether to be glad they were patrolling or wonder why he had stopped.  After that they just waved when they saw me walking.  Many people would come by and offer me a ride thinking I must need one. But now so many people in the area walk, including my dh who walkes over 4 miles every morning. I limit mine to the treadmill now.


----------



## Claire (Oct 17, 2005)

I often get offers of rides from well-meaning people who think I'm desperate if I'm on foot.  Since I started writing a column in the local paper, most people now know I really DO want to WALK, and sometimes pull up to chat.  It is only a few blocks from our house to Main Street, and the walking is beautiful here.  But almost all drive it anyway, even though they will drive to a park to take an "exercise" walk.  ???????  Am I nuts, or are they?


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 17, 2005)

*Nuts*

Claire, according to the people today we are the ones who are nuts for walking, especially when it is in the neighborhood.  Everyone thinks they should go to club to exercise.  All costs money and they are so brainwashed that they go to the health club to walk.  I don't think that all the clubs are of no value but for walking?  i am really frustrated that I have had that trouble with the guy working there.  It all started when he started making comments about what I was wearing and then it just continued to get worse.  I don't think he can take authority or be told that he shouldn't do something.  I am so worried that if I try to visit my mom's grave or something he will be so mad that he will act ually run me over he has that kind of mentality.  He doesn't realize I am not his problem.  He is upset that he doesn't have job that gives more satisfaction.  

Trying to walk on the street is challenge but people do do it.  They really have no choice.  When I was younger without car I had to walk.  I realize now may have been blessing.  Guess I should be aware of them more than I do.

licia, can't you walk with your dh when he does?  Don't let others bother you.  Have to have strong mind as well as body.


----------



## Claire (Oct 20, 2005)

If you have to walk on the street, without sidewalks, I have a few hints to make it safer.  I add here that I have done it all over the country, on all kinds of roads, and it can be very dangerous.

#1 is most often unknown.  Pedestrians are supposed to walk FACING THE TRAFFIC, on the left side of the road.  This way both you and the driver know that you see the car.  

#2.  If you use a walkman (and I always did), keep it low enough that you can hear the cars coming up behind you.

#3.  Wear something bright and highly visible.  Yellow is one of the most visible colors on the road.  I don't care if beige, black and gray are your normal wardrobe colors.  Give it up for something people can really see, even neons.  

#4.  This one can save your life ... if a car is approaching you, and you hear one coming up behind you (the reason for the walkman being low if you use one) on a narrow road, stop walking for a second and step aside.  Chances are neither driver will see you because they're distracted by each other.  

#5.  Use all personal safety measures that you know about.  Never assume a dog you meet is freindly, no matter what an animal lover you are.  Look all people full in the face and say hello (don't act like a victim, but a strong, confident person).  Stay in well-lit areas if you have to go out after dark.  If you do, carry a flashlight, there are all kinds of those now that are easy to carry, strap on a belt, etc.  

#6 is one I ignored terribly, but is important.  When you go out walking by yourself in an area where people may not know you, find a way to attach some kind of ID to your person.  It should have as a minimum your name (write it in your clothes with a sharpie, if nothing else).  There are tags you can put in your shoes that have other important info.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 21, 2005)

*Book*

Claire, I do believe you have 'been' there and more!  You should write a book about people walking.  Sure informed me about things not aware of.  As I said, being harassed by a guy with dirt digger is one thing I never thought I would experience.  I only wish I could warn some of the people that go up there regularly.  This is whole new and different world to me with this exercise thing.  I can honestly say people just can't stand each other when they try to frustrate them with  attempting to improve themselves.  I know I can count on the people here for support but why can't I find the same kind of people in public?  I have tried going to high school track only to have a woman and her male friend start making comments about the outfits I wore.  I walked in the clothes I knew where loose and didn't care if they got washed everyday but they had matching outfits.  Everyday got too much when it only continued.  Went to another track and had some guy trying to ask me out.  When I said no he just persisted in coming and asking why?  I know these things are personal but do you think I am at fault here?  That why the street is place I don't get personal comments only maybe have someone on cell phone not see  me.  Those phones are another problem.  Driving behind someone on the phone is dangerous.  Think there are just too many unhappy people?  I was raised to 'mind my own business' not to be concerned about what someone else does.  Why can't others consider the same?  In this life, you have to be tough.  Only when they start entering your space does it start to bother you.   Thanks for your time.   Oh, thanks for the suggestions they are sure help to me.


----------



## Von Glassoff (Oct 21, 2005)

In the kitchen,

Do not worry about people making fun of you by what you are wearing.  You are exercising for Pete's sake!!!!!  When I first went to the gym I was too shy to wear those outfits that the other ladies were wearing.  I wore a light weight pair of sweat pants and a baggy T-shirt.  After about 4 months I was able to wear those gym outfits.  I think people were surprised when I first walked in with one on.  But I had to get comfortable with the gym scene and confident about my body.  I am a Christian and I don't want to wear what everyone else is wearing most of the time anyhow.  We have some other places around town to exercise that is more family oriented.
I appreciated those tips on walking myself.  After almost a year of walking the same path one morning someone had a dog loose in their yard.  It charged me and began snarling and snapping viciously but never actually bit me.  I already had my heart rate up from all of my previous exercise before my walk and I thought my heart was coming out of my chest.  I did not run.  I turned and faced the dog and slowly walked away.  My situation turned out better than most of those.  Most people get bit.  Thankfully we have laws where I live and my husband reported it and the animal shelter patrolman went to their home and said if it happened one more time they would be fined.  My husband said to carry pepper spray.  That would work for people and dogs.  I am still afraid to walk that route and now when I hear dogs even behind fences my heart rate goes up.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 21, 2005)

*Von Glassoff*

Glad you are reading our thread.  Claire did post a thorough explanation about walking.  Happy your appreciated it too.  My brother, who is natural animal lover of all kinds even owls, birds, and squirrels had a terrifying incident with Rottweiler of neighbor.  He said the dog got out of the yard and he was trying to coax it back into the yard.  He did get it in the yard but when he went to close the gate it grabbed his arm and would not let go.  He had neighbor who came with 2x4 and hit it so it would let go.  He had total of 48 stitches put in his arm but they were worried he was losing so much blood.  It has left him so terrified of dogs.  My dogs are schnauzers and shih zu and he always wants to make sure I am here before he comes in.  They have never done anything to him but are happy to see him and he acts afraid.  I can't blame you for avoiding some area like that.  You have fear that you experienced and you want to avoid it.  No one can blame you but it is definitely not your fault.  People are just neglectful and innocent people suffer the consquences.

About my attire, thanks for your understanding.  I don't see why people purposely want to cause someone distress when they are not doing something to provoke it.  I often wonder why women dress the way they do when it can bring problems.  Thankful you are trying to lead by good example of proper attire.  Why the parents don't do something about their children is another problem I have.  They do dress so revealing.  

I guess walking at the track is the only solution I have right now cause I sure don't want to give it up.  The benefits of feeling limber and fit is too important.  I wish you all a safe and successful walk wherever you go.  Again thanks for sharing.  It indeed does help.


----------



## Von Glassoff (Oct 21, 2005)

I used to live near a school track and I always felt safe walking there.  It was completely fenced in, you could close the gate.  Didn't have to worry about dogs or cars.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 21, 2005)

*Tried that*

That is where the guy and girl started talking about my outfits.  Then another track the guy didn't understand why I said no when he wanted to go someplace.  People!  You think you find someplace where people are civil and then in the cemetery the guy who works there gets obnoxious.  I have to drive at least 10 miles to another track but it is worth it if I get left alone.  I will be sure to let you know.  I caNn't suffer in silence.  thanks for understanding and your time.  Just be careful of dogs.  I love them all but you don't know if they like you.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Oct 21, 2005)

Claire said:
			
		

> If you have to walk on the street, without sidewalks, I have a few hints to make it safer. I add here that I have done it all over the country, on all kinds of roads, and it can be very dangerous.
> 
> #1 is most often unknown. Pedestrians are supposed to walk FACING THE TRAFFIC, on the left side of the road. This way both you and the driver know that you see the car.
> 
> ...


 
Excellent suggestions.  May I add some--carry a cell phone if you have one and can get a signal, if possible let someone know what route you plan to take and what time you expect to be back.


----------



## Claire (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm really sorry that you've had such negative experiences, ITK.  I really have walked all over the country when we were on the road, and did have a few bad ones.  In some places, I swear, they honestly seem to believe that if you aren't in a car you don't belong out in public.  Ironically, places that have a reputation as being very health oriented were some of the worst.  For example, in Colorado I had guys in pickup trucks play "chicken" with me on their way to work -- aim the truck right at me until I jumped into a ditch at the side of the road.  I didn't realize that I was walking through the territory of the Aryan Nation in Idaho once and everywhere I tried to walk there were rottweilers hitting very flimsy fences barking and snarling at me.  I've accidentally walked through shooting ranges and hunting grounds (doesn't take me long to recognise a bullet!).  But I've never run into some of the mean-spirited people (snide comments about your clothes?) you seem to have on a regular basis.  90% of the places I've walked were wonderful.

No, I haven't written a book ('though I've been asked to) but did just finish writing a two-part column about walking on the road!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 22, 2005)

*Appreciate*

Claire, There are people who will read your comments and be grateful.  This society today has convinced me that I can't worry about what they think.  Consideration and respect are in the past.  I am sorry if I sound bitter.  The doctor thinks I am depressed from condition I have.  I told him I believe it is just the average person who doesn't want to understand or take time to know them.  He told me to increase my depression pills!  Hence, that is why I am attempting to walk to limit the amount of pills he prescribes.  Does everyone have to have pills to live in this life?  I don't think so.  There are natural ways of surviving.Once again I thank you Claire for taking the time to detail the ways of walking for exercise.  Truly helps.

I must admit the clothes I wear are loose so when I sweat I don't feel it as much.  They are some of my brothers shorts and his t shirts.  Maybe that is the problem they aren't tight.  At least I am wearing something.


----------

